# The truth that sanctifies as a foundation for unity. nothing less



## dudley (Jun 13, 2010)

To identify Roman Catholicism as the antichrist appears to be unloving and divisive; yet all true followers of Christ will seek for truth. Though truth will not divide, it will point out the error that does divide. Those who proclaim truth are frequently seen as the troublers of Israel. (1 Kings 18:17, 18)

Sincere Christians will recognize that there is no unity separate from truth; thus, twice in His prayer for unity, Jesus identifies the truth that sanctifies as a foundation for unity.
Sanctify them through thy truth: thy word is truth. . . . And for their sakes I sanctify myself, that they also might be sanctified through the truth. (John 17:17, 19)
Any other basis for unity is, at best, mere consensus, and most likely includes compromise; at worst, it is rank apostasy.

As both a Christian and a Protestant I believe the sacrament of the Lords Supper should be a unifying sign among all Christians. But we should not compromise the truth for lies and teachings which go beyond and contradict scripture. 

I had a fellow Presbyterian say to me what does it really matter if you are a Roman catholic or a Protestant? He said is it really important to argue over what we believe about things like the Lords Supper?

I said as a Protestant I think it is. It inspired me to do further research on the scriptural basis of why I believe the roman catholic teaching of transubstantiation and the mass to be an abomination and why I also think the Lutheran view of The Lords Supper , consubstantiation, is also a blasphemy. I wanted more evidence to support the Calvinist belief as a Presbyterian in Eucharistic Assent. However I wanted to find scriptural evidence which would support my position. 

I was reading this week about Heinrich Bullinger (1504-1575). He took over the church at Zurich after the death of Zwingli in 1531. He had earned a master's degree in 1522, and began a career teaching monks. In 1529, his roman catholic priest father declared himself a Protestant—all of his sons would go on to become Protestant ministers. Heinrich was a devoted pastor who was meek, wise, and patient. He welcomed the hungry, the lost, the seeker, and the persecuted into his own home. He refused any gifts, though his salary was meager. For forty years Bullinger preached, sometimes seven days a week. He corresponded with Christians and theologians from all over Europe. I was astounded to learn his writings outnumber those of Luther and Calvin combined. 

I particularly liked what I read about Billinger in regards to the Lords Supper. Billinger said: There had been no controversy about the Lord's Supper during the times of the Apostolic Church He wrote, "What our Lord and Savior instituted was a supper, not a mass. Pope Gregory the Great instituted the mass, the monstrous fountainhead of all superstitions." 

I find the following quotes in the KJV Bible very supportive of my position that the RC mass is a blasphemy and corruption of the Lords Supper.

Matthew 15:9 But in vain they do worship me, teaching [for] doctrines the commandments of men. 

Isa 1:13 Bring no more vain oblations; incense is an abomination unto me; the new moons and sabbaths, the calling of assemblies, I cannot away with; [it is] iniquity, even the solemn meeting.


Mark7:7 Howbeit in vain do they worship me, teaching [for] doctrines the commandments of men.


Due 12:32 What thing soever I command you, observe to do it: thou shalt not add thereto, nor diminish from it.

I Ti 1:4 Neither give heed to fables and endless genealogies, which minister questions, rather than godly edifying which is in faith: [so do].


----------



## Philip (Jun 13, 2010)

> Isa 1:13 Bring no more vain oblations; incense is an abomination unto me; the new moons and sabbaths, the calling of assemblies, I cannot away with; [it is] iniquity, even the solemn meeting.



I have to question the context on this one (as much as I agree with the others) as it is talking about religious hypocrisy rather than adding extra- (or anti-)biblical practices and doctrines.

The second thing I'll say is that, while I agree that the Roman Catholic doctrine is indeed a heresy, it is not the worst, nor should we think that all deviations from one's own view of the LS should be dividing lines. Personally, I think Bucer's view that the church should allow Lutheran, Zwinglian, and Reformed views of the LS to be correct.


----------



## dudley (Jun 13, 2010)

P. F. Pugh said:


> > Isa 1:13 Bring no more vain oblations; incense is an abomination unto me; the new moons and sabbaths, the calling of assemblies, I cannot away with; [it is] iniquity, even the solemn meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I was referring to the roman catholic practice of worshipping the bread wafer in a gold monstrance which they believe is now Jesus Christ after the priest consecrates it. They swing incense and resite litanys in front of the bread wafer and adore it instead of the Giver who is Christ above not the bread wafer.

I have found that several cradle Protestant Presbyterians while understanding what we believe as protestants do not grasp the apostasy and heresies of Roman Catholicism which is why we are Protestants. As Protestants I believe that we proclaim the truth of the Gospel and stand for the true message of salvation that it is through Christ alone. However as protestants we also PROTEST the abominations and heresies of Roman Catholicism. Genuine love demands the identification of the antichrist power so that no honest person will be deceived, for eternity is at stake. While identifying the Roman Catholic Church as the antichrist power, we hasten to remind all sincere Christians that many of Christ’s true followers are still members of that church. They are unaware of the great deception under which they worship. The Savior died for them as well. The present is surely the time for love to be expressed in sincere action as these precious saints are called out of apostasy into the light of God’s saving truth.


----------

